# Internet Explorer 67%, Firefox 25%



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From ITTopics:

*W3Counter: Internet Explorer 67%, Firefox 25% as of July 8, 2006*


> Just read a report about the market share of web browsers from W3Counter: Internet Explorer 67% (IE6 66% + IE7 1%), Firefox 25% (FF1.5 21% + FF1.0 4%), it looks that Firefox is doing very well.
> 
> You can also find that the majority screen resolution is 1024 x 768 or above, that means we should design our web pages layout based on 1024 x 768 instead of 800x600.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

The original source of the report is here.

I wonder how much of Firefox usage is because of Mac.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I actually have both on my computer because both have their good things and bad things. Firefox has always had the tab browsing, and the newest version of IE FINALLY enabled that. Firefox extensions are much easier to download and install, but it seems like you don't need as many with IE to get those features.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am a bit surprised. justa few months ago I read that market penetration was 10%.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I honestly think it would be higher if people would give the software a try. Firefox is a very nice and stable program. The BEST alternative by far to Internet Explorer, in my opinion.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The new issue of Maximum PC gives the nod to IE7 Beta over Firefox. I don't recall the reasons, but one big annoyance with Firefox (not their fault, entirely) is that some web sites are compatible only with IE, and others only with IE and Opera. One wonders if Microsoft's clout has anything to do with it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Path of least inconvenience for many web developers, especially
those who solemnly bow to the northwest six times a day.


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I Havent Watched Wwe Lately, How Bad Is It Now?


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Cholly said:


> The new issue of Maximum PC gives the nod to IE7 Beta over Firefox.


Maximum PC carries advertising from Microsoft? Firefox does not advertise AFAIK.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

kc1ih said:


> Maximum PC carries advertising from Microsoft? Firefox does not advertise AFAIK.


True, but they don't seem to mind bashing their advertisers when a competing product shows up better.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Cholly said:


> The new issue of Maximum PC gives the nod to IE7 Beta over Firefox. I don't recall the reasons, but one big annoyance with Firefox (not their fault, entirely) is that some web sites are compatible only with IE, and others only with IE and Opera. One wonders if Microsoft's clout has anything to do with it.


I have never seen a site that was compatible with IE and Opera but not with Firefox. I have seen sites that are IE only (unfortunately I maintain one) but never excluding Firefox when it works under other browsers.

If web designers would remember not to use the absolute latest wizz-bang proprietary control and stick with standards, web pages that work only with a particular browser wouldn't exist. They need to get it stuck in their heads that the web != a stand alone application and they can't behave like one either.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Also take statistics like this with a grain of salt. Without knowing what websites they are tracking across, it's hard to determin what type of a cross section of the internet population they are seeing. If the sites are primarily technical or computer related, I'd expect to see a bias towards Firefox, Opera, etc. If MSN was used, I'd see an opposite bias as that is the default page for IE.

I was suprised to see the screen resolution percentages though.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From eWeek:

*Internet Explorer Loses More Ground to Firefox*


> While Microsoft's Internet Explorer browser has lost further market share this year, there has been a significant slowdown in the acceptance of its largest competitor, the open source Firefox browser, according to a white paper released by Janco Associates on Aug. 11.
> 
> Internet Explorer has continued to lose market share this year, to 75.88 percent share in July 2006 from 77.01 percent in January 2006 and 84.05 percent in July 2005. That comes off its January 2003 peak of 92.39 percent, the paper, written by Janco CEO Victor Janulaitis, says.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well one survey or the other has a problem. Th first one said that IE had a 67% share. it then went to 77.8% but it is reorted as a decrease.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

25 percent? 

"MS" also stands for Market Share, as in "We want ALL the market share -- GET IN MY BELLY!

Watch for M$ to fork out a few billion to buy out FF, then squash it like a stink bug. :shrug:


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I currently use Firefox, because it allows me to run it fully from a USB thumb drive. When I can do the same thing with IE 7 I will make the switch back to IE.


----------

